
The Return of Niche Communities - theNJR
https://www.nicholasjrobinson.com/blog/culture-2-0/the-return-of-niche-communities
======
ddingus
I enjoyed this piece, but it's almost as if the title should be something more
of a rediscovery more than a return. Small communities never really left.

~~~
theNJR
Agreed that they never left, but they were relegated to the sidelines to be
smaller bootstrapped communities.

~~~
ddingus
I do not know that is true either.

What happened is some really big groups formed. The vast majority of smaller
communities continued right on.

Many grew by posting in the big places.

Now that big places may be found toxic, or out of favor, the smaller ones will
get new attention.

The big places got hype and attention. That is all an addition, and a somewhat
unwelcome one just like many smaller communities said it would be.

~~~
theNJR
> Some really big groups formed

IE Reddit? Or do you mean something else?

~~~
ddingus
The usual shiny names. I used the word group because community is somewhat of
a stretch.

